# erstelltes bz2 Archiv um das 4,5fache kleiner als die Source

## Max Steel

Hi Jungs,

Es geht darum, das ich meine /-Partition gerne defragmentieren wuerde.

Also habe ich 10 GB auf meiner vfat-Partition freigemacht, eine LiveCD gebootet, loop-images erzeugt und sie zu einem Raid0-device zusamengelegt.

Danachim Verzeichnis /mnt/gentoo tar -cjvpf /mnt/defrag/root.tar.bz2 . --exclude ./proc --exclude ./sys --exclude ./dev ausgefuehrt

Mein Ergebnis war:

```
-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1.9G Oct 12 02:18 root.tar.bz2
```

Mein Source war:

```
/dev/sda2             9.2G  5.0G  3.8G  57% /mnt/gentoo
```

Wie kann sowas kommen?

----------

## AmonAmarth

ich versteh nicht was dein problem damit ist, bz2 ist schon ein recht guter komprimieralgorithmus. bei plaintext dateien hab ich mal was von bis zu faktor 10 und noch kleinere komprimate gesehen!

----------

## Max Steel

Nein, da verstehst du mich falsch, ich habe kein Problem damit, es wundert mich nur, das / komprimiert grademal knapp 2 GB sind.

Obwohl da mehr als nur Plain-text Dateien sind, sondern auch sehr viele Binaries und co.

Denn ich habs nur ungern das ich das Archiv nach einem mkfs doch nicht alles war und ich mein System irgendwie wieder zusammenbasteln darf.

Naja, okay.

bei mir liegt ausserdem

/var

/usr/portage

/home

jeweils auf extra Partitionen.

Jedenfalls, danke fuer die voraugenfuehrung des Erfolges von bz2.

NA dann, weiter gehts.

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> Also habe ich 10 GB auf meiner vfat-Partition freigemacht

 !!! VFAT erlaubt nur Dateigrößen von max 2GB, nicht wahr ? Ich habe damit mal eine böse Erfahrung gemacht.

----------

## Max Steel

4GB vfat oder fat32 hat 32 bit und kann 4 GB pro Datei.

Mit 2*4 GB und einer 2 GB Datei, die per dd if=/dev/zero erstellt wurden und per losetup und mdadm zu einem raid0-device zusammengelegt wurden habe ich eine Partition von etwa 10GB.

Auf der muss man nurnoch ein Filesystem erstellen, und sie mounten.

----------

## toralf

na dann sollte ein "tar -tf <file name>" ja keine Fehler bringen  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

werd ich dann gleichsehen (ich hab vergessen den Schalter p in den Befehl reinzunehmen, das musste ich jetzt nachholen, dauert also ein bisserl).

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Nein, da verstehst du mich falsch, ich habe kein Problem damit, es wundert mich nur, das / komprimiert grademal knapp 2 GB sind.
> 
> Obwohl da mehr als nur Plain-text Dateien sind, sondern auch sehr viele Binaries und co.
> 
> Denn ich habs nur ungern das ich das Archiv nach einem mkfs doch nicht alles war und ich mein System irgendwie wieder zusammenbasteln darf.
> ...

 

dann hab ich dich scheinbar wirklich falsch verstanden   :Laughing: 

ich würde mir erstmal keine sorgen machen, wenn du aber auf nummer sicher gehen willst kannst du ja auch ohne komprimierung packen, dann sollte das gepackte etwa die gleiche dateigröße haben

----------

## mrsteven

Du kannst ja zur Sicherheit die bz2-Datei testweise nach /dev/null entpacken, bunzip2 sollte schon meckern, falls irgendwelche Daten am Ende fehlen:

```
bunzip2 < meine_datei.bz2 > /dev/null
```

----------

## Max Steel

Okay danke.

Edith:

Super, Rechner läuft ohne Probleme =)

(Und jetz hab ich auch mal ein Backup xD)

----------

## toralf

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Du kannst ja zur Sicherheit die bz2-Datei testweise nach /dev/null entpacken, bunzip2 sollte schon meckern, falls irgendwelche Daten am Ende fehlen:
> 
> ```
> bunzip2 < meine_datei.bz2 > /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 Der Schalter "--test" sollte es auch richten.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Es geht darum, das ich meine /-Partition gerne defragmentieren wuerde.

 

Du weisst aber schon, dass wir hier nicht bei Windows sind?   :Laughing:  Die Fragmentierung unter Linux ist verschwindend gering. Dein Aufwand war absolut für die Katz! (zumindest was das defragmentieren angeht. aber immerhin hast du ja jetzt ein Backup  :Wink:  )

Hier mal einige Links zum Thema

http://faq.jensbenecke.de/wiki/FestplatteDefragmentieren

http://kris.koehntopp.de/artikel/diplom/node13.html#SECTION00530000000000000000

http://dataexpedition.com/~sbnoble/Tips/filesystems.html#Optimization

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Max Steel

Danke vielmals Stigmata.

Jetzt bin wieder um einiges schlauer und ich weiß nun auch das es keinen Sinn macht das ganze defragmentieren zu wollen.

Allerdings hatte ich ein paar Tage lang auch eine knap 95% Auslastung der /-Partition, und vor allem, /var und auch /usr/portage.

ICh weiß allerdings nicht inwieweit er es nach "überstandender" "fastfüllung" reorganisiert damit es wieder schön reinpasst.

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss hängt es auch vom FS ab.

Das "MurderFS" (oder auch ReiserFS) soll wohl schon mit der Zeit und bei hoher Belegung deutlich Fragmentieren.

----------

## hitachi

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Du kannst ja zur Sicherheit die bz2-Datei testweise nach /dev/null entpacken, bunzip2 sollte schon meckern, falls irgendwelche Daten am Ende fehlen:
> 
> ```
> bunzip2 < meine_datei.bz2 > /dev/null
> ```
> ...

 

Wenn ich das man richtig lese sollte das das Gleiche sein.

 *Quote:*   

> -t --test
> 
> Check  integrity  of the specified file(s), but don’t decompress them.  This really performs a  trial  decompression  and  throws away the result.

 

----------

## tost

Also ich defragmentiere auch von Zeit zu Zeit meine Partitionen mit tar.

Gerade bei ReiserFs merke ich danach auch wirklich einen Unterschied und die Fragmentierung bei meiner großen /home Partition ist auch inzwischen recht hoch geworden.

Grüße

----------

## toralf

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das man richtig lese sollte das das Gleiche sein.

 Eben, aber meine Lösung schont das Gerät /dev/null  :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

Kleine Frage, wiekann man aus einem Archiv eine einzelne Datei entpacken, mir geht es hier um die /etc/make.conf

Da ich sie ein bisschen zerstört habe   :Embarassed: 

----------

## toralf

"man tar" liefert für den Parameter "--extract" die Lösung- dazu muß man den genauen Pfad + Dateinamen im tar-Archiv angeben

----------

## Max Steel

aaaah danke

----------

